# switch from puppy to adult food



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

She looks pretty good! I think she's a good weight? My girl just turned 8 months and she was 44lb at the vet a week ago? We feed her 2.25 cups of Canidae Multi-Protein formula a day (about 1000 calories), and some veggies throughout. Her food is all life stages, so she doesn't need to be switched over.

My male pup was fed Fromm Large breed puppy formula and we switched him at 12 months. He has been stable at 56-58 lb ever since he's been a year old (he just turned 2yo), and is 22.5 inches tall at the shoulders.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I think she looks good. My vet said to keep mine on puppy food until he was at least 7 or 8 months old. When I did switch, he went from puppy to all life stages. I feed him 3 cups a day. He’s 9 months old and 47 pounds.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The best way to measure how much you are feeding her is to use an actual 1 cup measuring cup like you would use for cooking to scoop the food. One level cup is 1 cup of food. You can put her on adult food anytime now. 

I think she looks good!


----------

